

Our first data centers in Asia are up and running - sciwiz
http://googleasiapacific.blogspot.com/2013/12/our-first-data-centers-in-asia-are-up.html

======
zzzaim
Good news. Hope this also mean Google Compute Engine / App Engine will soon
have regions/zones in Asia.

